# النمرة : ـ إ ت أ / م ر خ ق



## abdulwahid

Hi!

Does anyone have a clue about the meaning of this? It's from a certificate of service and it's written opposite to the date. The text is from Sudan.


----------



## cherine

Hi,

I'm afraid I can't help you with this, but I just wanted to suggest you try to post a photo of the relevant part. Maybe you're missing an important element.


----------



## abdulwahid

Jazakumu Allahu khayr


----------



## cherine

Sorry, but can you please put another photo of a better quality? I can't read anything from this one.


----------



## إسكندراني

It might just be a reference code.


----------



## abdulwahid

I don't know why it's so small. any ideas?


----------



## abdulwahid

إسكندراني said:


> It might just be a reference code.


Yes, that's what I was thinking but what is نمرة


----------



## Bakr

نمرة  Number, No.


----------



## abdulwahid

But if نمرة is followed by letters does it really mean number?


----------



## Bakr

It should be something like this:

نمرة القضية: م ع / ف ج / 811 / 1993م

http://albrkal.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17959


----------



## abdulwahid

Thank you all very much. Do you have any suggestions as for how to translate it when there is no numbers involved? It looks odd if I translate it "Number" followed by letters.


----------



## إسكندراني

You can translate it as 'case code:' or 'case ID:'


----------



## Bakr

@إسكندراني


> نمرة القضية: م ع / ف ج / 811 / 1993م


هو مجرد مثال مأخوذ عن هذا الموقع

http://albrkal.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17959

بينما عبد الواحد يتحدث عن شهادة وليس قضية

@abdulwahid

Can you please write all the numbers found on the certificate (date...)?


----------



## abdulwahid

It's there in the attachement. I think it's possible to right click it and save it and then make it bigger. 
There are no numbers written together with the letters. The date is written on the opposite side of the document.


----------



## Bakr

I can't read it!


----------



## abdulwahid

How about this


----------



## Bakr

I think numbers should be added here:
النمرة:ـ إ ت ا/م ر خ ق/ ؟؟؟؟
Like the numbers added to date: 
 2003/8/15 التاريخ:ـ

If you are translating this certificate then maybe you should
mention that: "№ numbers are missing".


----------



## abdulwahid

Ok, thank you very much!


----------



## إسكندراني

Again, نمرة can just mean ID or Code.


----------



## Bakr

Yes, but maybe the numbers are elsewhere.

@abdulwahid

Is there a stamp with numbers?


----------



## ahmedcowon

I think some ID numbers can also be in alphabetical form like "license plate numbers" in some countries

In Egypt, we call it "نمرة العربية" and that is how it looks like:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ate.jpg/320px-License_plate_Egypt_private.jpg


----------



## Bakr

The meaning of these acronyms (from the picture):

إ ت أ / م ر خ ق

إ ت أ = إدارة تعليم مرحلة الأساسي

م ر خ ق = محلية ريفي خشم القرية


----------



## abdulwahid

Ah, that makes sense!


----------

